# Free Steelhead



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

The 20,000 steelhead smolts were released weds. morning from the VanEtten Pens. They quickly moved downstream toward the mouth. We followed them down to keep the cormorants away, it only took them about an hour. The bird were no where in sight and we could see the smolts rising and jumping the whole trip down. I don't doubt that some fish headed upstream but with the heavy rains yesterday I hope it helped to flush them downstream or at least color the water so they are not too visible. I have heard that the salmon fry should arrive on or about May 18. They will go into the pens for about two weeks if water temps allow and then be released into the river.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice to hear you guys are keeping an eye on them and trying to keep the birds away. Keep up the good work. Any word on if there's going to be a harrassment program for releases at singing bridge? I heard alot was lost there last year.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

It makes me glad to hear of the commitment by sportsman volunteers directly addressing the cormorant issue. The only other thing that came to mind was that if the smolts are out migrating that quickly, how well are they imprinting to the river?


----------

